# Might be considered graphic, but she's in heaven!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me the scraps from a small deer he hunted, and the head has been in my freezer for a couple months. I just didn't really have the guts to feed it. Well, it's a beautiful day out, and I've been portioning out a large order, so I finally decided to take this thing out of the freezer and let the dogs have at it. Here's Frankie enjoying her turn:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish I could get cool stuff like that for lucky over here  she does look like she's in heaven


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Eeewww!! I couldn't do it. I can't handle eyes and teeth. Looks like they're having a great time though! Props, guurl! :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Eeewww!! I couldn't do it. I can't handle eyes and teeth. Looks like they're having a great time though! Props, guurl! :tongue:


Your such a weenie!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Graphic but awesome!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What fun!! ainkiller::biggrin:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, I can see she is having a blast!! However now besides chicken feet I can add eyes to my raw phobias. lol Thinking I may be stuck at cooking and BARF for life. Smacks forehead and decides I am a "weenie" too. lol !!!!!!!!!!


----------

